# Skincare products in pregnancy



## hippychik (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello,

I can't see this question anywhere and this has been bothering me for ages  

I know that during pregnancy you have to be very careful using skin care products particularly those that contain saylic acid and retinyl and have been trying to find the most chemical free eye cream and it seems to be Burts Bees eye cream. Are the ingredients below safe to use in pregnancy:

Ingredients: Water, helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, lanolin, olea europaea (olive) oil, cetearyl alcohol, glycerin, alcohol denat., coco-glucoside, oenothera biennis (evening primrose) oil, aesculus hippocastanum (horse chestnut) seed extract, magnolia grandiflora (magnolia) bark extract, acmella oleracea (para cress) extract, punica granatum (pomegranate) extract, tocopherol, glucose, silica, fragrance, xanthan gum, glycine soja (soybean) oil, sodium chloride, glucose oxidase, lactoperoxidase  
Thanks in advance,
Hippy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hippy,

Generally speaking skin products with no active drug/medicine would be okay to use in pregnancy. As with most things though they are not usually specifically tested on pregnant women but pregnant women smear creams and lotions on their skin all the time (often in an attemot to stave off the stretch marks  ) I very much doubt that you'd find information to support the individual ingredients as being tested and safe in pregnancy. Only thing you can do is check the product literature to see if they say it is okay to use.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

